# DIY KCl Fertilizer Solution



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody dose with Potassium? Found a video explaining how to make your own ferts. Just wanted to get some advice.

How To Make: DIY Aquarium Fertilizer (Potassium) - YouTube


----------



## Dragracer (Dec 16, 2013)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,
This is for any dry ferts you might need. The Micro/Macro Pack/w Plantex is a complete one.
Potassium is one of the most used by the plants. Some suggest that you find out after you have been using regular
doses of your DIY mix for a while, what your Gh is, before you add an ingredient that raises it. There are those who
don't, saying just do that after using that Micro/Macro fert for a while. If at that time you find the Gh to be high, you
can cut what you use that raises it. Many many people just use the M/M mixture as is and get great results.
There are charts for dosing it but they are made for tanks which have CO2 and are heavily planted.
As I am just starting on these ferts I would not care to guess at what a dose should be for your tank. I use a reduced 
version of these ferts cause I don't do CO2. I also got individual packs of the ingredients that I wanted so I could use
them separately. But I also use Flourish Comprehensive for the Micro's till it runs out anyway.
This is a link to a calculator which does those ferts.
Fertilizer and Water Parameters FAQ
Lots of people on here use these ferts and if you ask, I'm sure one or more will let you know how much to use for
the size tank you have plus the equipment you have/w it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are a couple of places that will do this for you already and will even give you directions on how to dose and what amount. The micro/macro mix can be found in the link that Raymond posted above and also here PMDD Pre-Mix | Green Leaf Aquariums. PMDD stands for poor man's dosing drops. Both groups of fertilizers are $12 or below and a few dollars for shipping.

It will be enough to last for a couple of years, depending on how many tanks you have and your setup. Why go through all of the hassle covered in the video? Don't forget the other nutrients your plants need...also a video on how to make those ferts as well. These pre-packaged ferts gives your plants everything they need in one application. Overall your cost is cheaper and a lot less headache going with one of the places that have it in pkgs and ready to go.

Your choice.


----------

